# Solved: hardware or software you tell me



## catnip (Aug 15, 2004)

i have a hp pavilion 8660c pc and win98 installed with a cd writer plus installed with no floppy disk.
when i boot my sys up it goes the the log on screen then i get a message 
"no operating system found"
i place my win98 cd in the cdrom and it boots up.
it ask me if i want to startup with cdrom support and i choose yes.
it loads to a window that tells me that if i have hpfs or ntfs i need to creat a ms dos partition in order for windows to load.
i dont have a floppy disk so i cant load a startup disk all i have is a cdrom.
i tried to run scanreg /restore and it tells me there is no restore point.
i dont know how to get to safe mode from there.
is there away i can boot from my cd into windows?
i tried to run scandisk but it does not work either.
i dont have a recovery disk or cd it was given to me from a friend.
i checked the c:\ drive and it shows all kind of data and files.
i tried to run win98 setup from the c:\ but all it does is bring me back to
c:\win98 prompt
can anyone tell me what i'am doing wrong?

thank you in advance.


----------



## catnip (Aug 15, 2004)

i'am not sure if i have a hardware or software issue not sure?

i have a hp pavilion 8660c pc and win98 installed with a cd writer plus installed with no floppy disk.
when i boot my sys up it goes the the hp log on screen then i get a message 
"no operating system found"
i place my win98 cd in the cdrom and it boots up.
it ask me if i want to startup with cdrom support and i choose yes.
it loads to a window that tells me that if i have hpfs or ntfs i need to creat a ms dos partition in order for windows to load.
i dont have a floppy disk so i cant load a startup disk if needed all i have is a cd writer plus and a dvd.
i tried to run scanreg /restore and it tells me there is no restore point.
i tried to run scandisk and it does not work either.

i dont know how to get to safe mode from there.
is there away i can boot from my cd into windows?
i dont have a recovery disk or cd it was given to me from a friend.
i checked the c:\ drive and it shows all kind of data and files.
i tried to run win98 setup from the c:\ but all it does is bring me back to
c:\win98 prompt
i've come to think that windows has been deleted from my hardrive.

can anyone tell me what i'am doing wrong?

thank you in advance


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

NTFS -- Restore point? That does not sound like a Win98 CD to me. It does sound like the boot sector of your hard drive is corrupt.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

W98 will not install on hpfs or ntfs. You need to run fdisk and remove the hpfs or ntfs partitions then format with dos16 or dos32. 

This is not a hardware problem but a software problem so I'm going to move you over to the w95/w98 forum where you will get better assistance.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

[tsg=welcome] Welcome to TSG! [/tsg]

It does sound like your hard drive is hosed! 

The Windows CD, since it cannot find a DOS partition, assumes you are formatted with NTFS.

Scanreg says there is no restore point because it can't read your hard drive to find one.

You may need to run FDISK to create and make active a DOS partition, then format and install Windows...

Do you have a true Windows 98 CD, or is it an HP restore disc?


----------



## catnip (Aug 15, 2004)

you got me i have no idea what they are.
i was told that windows can not be installed on a system with
hpfs or ntfs but looking into my bios it shows that win98 and win2000
is the operating system.
i was told to create a new partition and reinstall windows.
but if it is already installed on the sys why should i fdisk, create a partition and format the system be needed?
the only thing that was done was a floppy disk was removed.
i booted and the hp logo screen came up and i got a message
"operating system not found"
i went to my dos prompt and check the c:\ drive and it shows all the
files and folders for win98. and win95 and everything else there.
i was told to try fdisk and make changes from there but have no idea
how to get there from this point.

have no idea where to go from here.

any ideas?
thank you in advance.


----------



## catnip (Aug 15, 2004)

yes i have a win98 cd and i have tried it and it took me to
where you can select to choose from cd support or without
and from there itwent back to the dos prompt.
c:\win98.
and thats as far as it goes.
i have never seen anything like this before.
but this is hp and anything is possible...lol

well if thats the case how do i fdisk from where i'am 
at now?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Type *CD\* and hit enter.
Then, at the C:\> prompt, type *SYS C:* and hit enter. You should then get a message saying "Files transferred". Reboot (without the CD in the drive), and your computer will (hopefully) start normally.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Read your other thread... I just answered you.

Please don't post multiple threads about the same problem...it only creates confusion.


----------



## KHolloman (Jul 22, 2004)

As far as none of the commands not working that's a software problem

If it is because your HD is not being recognized it becomes a hardware problem.

When you boot your PC, try pressing probably F1 or F2. It may tell you press xx to enter setup. When you enter there check to see if your HD is even being recognized.


----------



## catnip (Aug 15, 2004)

thanks brushmaster1
ill try that oh by the way this post was reposted here from "hardware" i was told to post here also because they did not know if i had a software or hardware issue.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Merged threads...


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry everybody sometimes it's best to step away
and regroup....
Well where i'am at at this point.
I rebooted went into my bios and checked to see if my h/d was recognized.
and it shows:

"primary master"= none and is set for auto.
"primary slave"= none and set to none auto
"secondary master" hewlett-packard cd-wri
"secondary slave"=none and set to auto

boot device priority

hard drive
atapi cd-rom
network boot
removable device

installed o/s = win98/win2000
reset configuration data = no
large disk access mode = dos
video boot type = onboard video 1mb
legacy usb support = auto
tv ourput format = pal

Now thats what shows in the bios
so if anybody knows what should be changed here please advise.

Now i reboot and it comes up to a screen that says
"bootable cd main menu"
then it says
hit the key of choice:
Int13/82h read error (ax=0181, dl=88)
I dont know what that means this just started.
So i rebooted it went through its changes and i got to the point
where it says "startup windows 98/95 setup or boot it from cd-rom" #1
then to where it says "boot from harddrive or boot from cdrom" 
boot from cdrom #2
start windows 98 setup from cd-rom.
it comes to a window that says
"please wait while setup initialize" hit enter.
then you come to a screen 
"if you have HPFS or NTFS installed on your hard drive,
you will need to create an ms-dos boot partition to set up windows"
c:\win98>_
#1. How can you tell if you have hpfs or ntfs on your hard drive, and what can you do to change it or use it?
Apparently windows98 is loaded it's just knowing how to get there is the problem if thats possible.
Anyone have any advise i'am sure there are others that are having the same problem.


----------



## catnip (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry everybody sometimes it's best to step away
and regroup....
Well where i'am at at this point.
I rebooted went into my bios and checked to see if my h/d was recognized.
and it shows:

"primary master"= none and is set for auto.
"primary slave"= none and set to none auto
"secondary master" hewlett-packard cd-wri
"secondary slave"=none and set to auto

boot device priority

hard drive
atapi cd-rom
network boot
removable device

installed o/s = win98/win2000
reset configuration data = no
large disk access mode = dos
video boot type = onboard video 1mb
legacy usb support = auto
tv ourput format = pal

Now thats what shows in the bios
so if anybody knows what should be changed here please advise.

Now i reboot and it comes up to a screen that says
"bootable cd main menu"
then it says
hit the key of choice:
Int13/82h read error (ax=0181, dl=88)
I dont know what that means this just started.
So i rebooted it went through its changes and i got to the point
where it says "startup windows 98/95 setup or boot it from cd-rom" #1
then to where it says "boot from harddrive or boot from cdrom" 
boot from cdrom #2
start windows 98 setup from cd-rom.
it comes to a window that says
"please wait while setup initialize" hit enter.
then you come to a screen 
"if you have HPFS or NTFS installed on your hard drive,
you will need to create an ms-dos boot partition to set up windows"
c:\win98>_
#1. How can you tell if you have hpfs or ntfs on your hard drive, and what can you do to change it or use it?
Apparently windows98 is loaded it's just knowing how to get there is the problem if thats possible.
Anyone have any advise i'am sure there are others that are having the same problem.


----------



## catnip (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry everybody sometimes it's best to step away
and regroup....
Well where i'am at at this point.
I rebooted went into my bios and checked to see if my h/d was recognized.
and it shows:

"primary master"= none and is set for auto.
"primary slave"= none and set to none auto
"secondary master" hewlett-packard cd-wri
"secondary slave"=none and set to auto

boot device priority

hard drive
atapi cd-rom
network boot
removable device

installed o/s = win98/win2000
reset configuration data = no
large disk access mode = dos
video boot type = onboard video 1mb
legacy usb support = auto
tv ourput format = pal

Now thats what shows in the bios
so if anybody knows what should be changed here please advise.

Now i reboot and it comes up to a screen that says
"bootable cd main menu"
then it says
hit the key of choice:
Int13/82h read error (ax=0181, dl=88)
I dont know what that means this just started.
So i rebooted it went through its changes and i got to the point
where it says "startup windows 98/95 setup or boot it from cd-rom" #1
then to where it says "boot from harddrive or boot from cdrom" 
boot from cdrom #2
start windows 98 setup from cd-rom.
it comes to a window that says
"please wait while setup initialize" hit enter.
then you come to a screen 
"if you have HPFS or NTFS installed on your hard drive,
you will need to create an ms-dos boot partition to set up windows"
c:\win98>_
#1. How can you tell if you have hpfs or ntfs on your hard drive, and what can you do to change it or use it?
Apparently windows98 is loaded it's just knowing how to get there is the problem if thats possible.
Anyone have any advise i'am sure there are others that are having the same problem.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You can use FDISK to look at the current configuration.
http://www.computerhope.com/sfdisk1.htm


----------



## catnip (Aug 15, 2004)

i tried "fdisk" and i only get a message "no fixed disk present".
i have tried everything i can think of in the dos prompt and nothing works.
one min i get a message telling me "you cant install windows to a network or cdrom drive".
then i get a message telling me "no operating system found"
which is tell me maybe the data on my hard drive has been deleted.

i'am waiting on the one that will tell me.

"the number you have reach is not a working number please try again or ask your operator for assistances"...lol

well i'll do a little more research maybe ill luck up.

thanks for you input.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Your BIOS obviously isn't recognizing your hard drive. Check the cable connections (both power and data) and make *sure* it is jumpered properly...


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Sound to me like you have a bad hard drive. If you get not fixed disk present it's not seeing the drive, which goes along with the next message "you cant install windows to a network or cdrom drive".


----------

